# Some of my buds



## Kabuta (Jun 24, 2006)

some ganja, you will see blueberry, strawberry cough, afghani, white widow, and the funk.

They are all in here somewhere.


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 25, 2006)

I knew if no one responded then these buds arent that good. Oh well they have seemed to get me sorta high. I guess


----------



## tallslim (Jun 25, 2006)

Just Wait


----------



## tallslim (Jun 25, 2006)

Some People


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 25, 2006)

they look really nice to me! lots of hairs and crystals looks like the 8th of dank i just picked up!


----------



## Bobber (Jun 25, 2006)

Realy nice photos.Witch strain in the tastest?Witch first, second...?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2006)

Kabuta said:
			
		

> some ganja, you will see blueberry, strawberry cough, afghani, white widow, and the funk.
> 
> They are all in here somewhere.


*Whats up Kabuta. Damn those buds look great man. Shit dude i would give my left nut for one of those buds. Well maybe not my left nut but i'd pay ya for them.   I don't think anyone replied to your thread because of the weekend everyone out partying. Trust me you will get reply's. Once again great looking buds. *


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 25, 2006)

The blueberry and strawberry cough were prob. the best. Blueberry is the one little nug by itself. The strawberry cough is of the 3 nuggies sitting on my pipe that are really crystally. The white widow is on there also. The taste of that is to die for. I also like bubble hashis taste.


gosh thanks for the replys


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Kabuta...easy there big guy  like TBG said, it's the weekend. Those buds are freakin' sweet! I'd sell ya' TBG's "left nut" too for a hit of any one of those. Did you grow those? Damn!


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 25, 2006)

Here A Little Bowlsky Of The Funky


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Kabuta...easy there big guy  like TBG said, it's the weekend. Those buds are freakin' sweet! I'd sell ya' TBG's "left nut" too for a hit of any one of those. Did you grow those? Damn!


*Sorry GreenDayGirl but i'm the only one that can sell my nuts.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey! A girl has to try  I'd sell one of my own but..........


----------



## rockydog (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey GDG nice to see you in here again, those buds look nice man, kinda like some nugz floating around here


----------



## Autumn (Jun 26, 2006)

hell yeah kabuta...esp. the last pic...but they all look super fine to me!


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice Weed Buy ur Self a Dutch Master N Roll a Fat One SmokeGooD


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 18, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey! A girl has to try  I'd sell one of my own but..........


 
she already sold them for some other bud


----------



## pufindo (Dec 18, 2006)

isnt it fun playing with your weed?


----------

